# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Mercado de Pasas en el Perú

## Fluyoz

Hola quiero determinar la produccion actual de pasas en el Peru, asi como la produccion potencial en base a la actual produccion de uva (variedades apirenas).Temas similares: Compra de pasas morenas Artículo: Perú compraría carne de res canadiense por US$ 2 millones al año con apertura del mercado Compro Pasas de Uva y Ajonjoli Organicos Negocio integral de café y cacao en peru y el mercado internacional Perú suministra al mercado estadounidense con un fuerte volumen de cítricos

----------

